# Externe Festplatte mit exFat oder NFTS formatieren?



## Threshold (4. September 2012)

Hallo Community

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich externen Festplatten -- dazu zähle ich jetzt auch mal USB Sticks da es sie auch schon mit ausreichend großen Speicherplatz gibt.
Ist es sinnvoll die Festplatten mit NTFS zu formatieren oder ist exFat das bessere Dateisystem dafür?
Der Vorteil bei exFat ist ja dass es da keine Probleme mit Schreibrechten oder Sicherheitsblockierungen gibt -- ich sehe das zumindest nicht als Nachteil an da ich meine Dateien sowieso nicht verschlüssel.
Welchen Vorteil hätte NFTS denn?
Bei beiden kann ich Dateien nutzen die größer als 4GB sind.


Nachtrag:
Wieso muss ich bei einer NTFS Festplatte eigentlich erst das Dateisystem löschen bevor ich sie mit exFat formatieren kann?
Ist sie z.B. in exFat/NTFS formatiert kann ich mit Rechts Klick nur NTFS als Dateisystem beim Formatieren auswählen aber nicht exFat.


----------



## roheed (4. September 2012)

nicht alle Geräte (PS3, TV uvm...) unterstützen das NTFS System...ich würde es davon abhängig machen. Packen es deine Geräte dann NTFS, wenn nicht musst wohl zu einer *FAT* Variante greifen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. September 2012)

NTFS biete mehr Funktionen verglichen mit dem älteren FAT und ist insgesamt meist schneller.
Problem ist wie schon erwähnt, dass ältere Geräte es nicht "verstehen" und man auf das FAT zurückgreifen muss.
"exFAT" scheint da nun eine etwas weiterentwickelte Variante für Flash zu sein die sozusagen etwas gepimpt wurde (und unter Umständen deswegen das Dateisystem komplett neu geschrieben werden muss).

Ich persönlich würde wann immer möglich aber den modernen NTFS Standard nutzen.


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2012)

exFat ist moderner als NTFS. 
exFat wurde ja eben als voll kompatibles Dateisystem entwickelt. Damit eben alle zukünftigen Geräte ein einheitliches Dateisystem nutzen.
Meine Videokamera kann z.B. exFat. Anders könnte ich auch nicht Videos aufnehmen denn bei Fat32 ist die Dateigröße auf 4GB beschränkt.
1080P Videos sind aber sehr schnell größer als 4GB und schon würde Fat32 nicht mehr reichen.
Dazu ist mir aufgefallen dass die Übertragungsrate bei exFat höher ist. Die HDD schafft unter NTFS maximal 90MB/s und unter exFat 130MB/s -- allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht woran das genau liegt.
Außerdem sind bei NTFS Festplatten immer mehrere 10MB belegt wenn sie neu formatiert wurde. Das entfällt bei exFat.
Also ist der tatsächlich nutzbare Speicherplatz bei einer exFat Festplatte größer -- vor allem wenn sie 1TB oder größer ist denn dann macht das schon was aus.

Ich habe meine externe jedefalls mit exFat formatiert und probiere das nun mal aus.
Bisher alles super. 
exFat ist übrigens kompatibel mit Windows XP/Vista/7/8 und Mac OS und Linux.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. September 2012)

Naja was man da so drüber findet stimmt mich ehrlich gesagt nicht grade so optimistisch bezüglich der angepriesenen Kompatibilität:

"Die exFAT-Unterstützung bei anderen Betriebssystemen als Windows ist  bisher noch nicht überall vorhanden, da Microsoft die Spezifikationen  nicht offengelegt hat, sondern nur Lizenznehmern zur Verfügung stellt."
"Aufgrund der nicht offengelegten Interna und der erheblichen  Unterschiede zu klassischen FAT-Dateisystemen ist für viele aktuelle  Betriebssysteme auch im Rahmen von Treiberaktualisierungen nicht mit  einer Unterstützung von exFAT zu rechnen. Eine nachträgliche  Unterstützung für ältere Systeme wie Windows 9x oder modernere  DOS-Abkömmlinge ist praktisch ausgeschlossen"

Aber was solls, wenns besser funktioniert - warum nicht (Win9x wird ja auch kaum mehr einer nutzen)^^


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2012)

Es geht mir ja um *meine *externe Festplatte. 
Ich weiß dass Mac OS exFat lesen und schreiben kann. Linux kann das auch.
Und kleine USb Sticks wie 2GB oder 4GB Dinger habe ich immer noch liegen und die bleiben in Fat. Du brauchst sowieso Fat wenn du mal ein Bios Update machen willst. 
Und wie du schon sagst: Wer jetzt noch Windows ME oder so benutzt hat selbst Schuld.


----------



## Poempel (4. September 2012)

Also ich habe jetzt einige meiner USB Sticks und eine externe 2,5" HDD in exFAT formatiert, damit ich sie am Handy über USB OTG benutzen kann. Ich habe festgestellt dass exFAT bei USB Sticks schneller ist als NTFS. Ich habe 4 USB Sticks getestet. Lesen war durchschnittlich 1,2 MB/s schneller und Schreiben 0,8 MB/s.


----------



## Mmobolo (2. November 2016)

Hier kannst du die Unterschiede zwischen NTFS, FAT und exFAT erfahren. NTFS, FAT oder exFAT – die Unterschiede der Dateisysteme - CHIP


----------



## Körschgen (2. November 2016)

1. Wusste er das vor 4 Jahren schon.
2. Braucht da niemand einen Chip.de Artikel für.
3. Lassen sich Festplatten schon mit Windows Mitteln formatieren und sogar partitionieren..


----------



## HisN (2. November 2016)

Meine externe Samsung SSD wird mit exFat saulahm. Nur noch 30MB/sec
Ich dachte erst dass was an meinem Rechner nicht stimmt, aber selbst auf der Arbeit oder bei einem Kollegen verhält sie sich so.
Erst mit ntfs gibt es volle Geschwindigkeit.
Ich bleibe bei ntfs.


----------

